
Dutch police chief nominated for expert price because of 'Predictive Policing' - daenney
https://bigbrotherawards.nl/nl_NL/korpschef-van-de-nationale-politie-genomineerd-voor-expertprijs-vanwege-predictive-policing/
======
daenney
Here's a Google translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fbigbrotherawards.nl%2Fnl_NL%2Fkorpschef-
van-de-nationale-politie-genomineerd-voor-expertprijs-vanwege-predictive-
policing%2F&edit-text=)

[..] To do this kind of predictions, the police need an enormous amount of
data. Gathering information is an end in itself. The police is even working on
a nationwide network of sensors "to forecast events in the near future" and
"proactively act". If a citizen is different from the norm, he is suspect and
classified as a risk-citizen, says criminologist Schuilenburg of VU University
Amsterdam. [..]

~~~
smtddr
Wow, just like..... [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-
Pass](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-Pass)

